# New tank



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

Ok, seems like I have about no time at all left anymore to deal with my 150gallon tank so what do I do? Buy a 75 gallon too. Yea, that's what I did... Honestly, I really have begun to think that a planted 150gallon with all the fish I have is next to impossible to properly maintain. On the spur of the moment and mostly due to a deal I couldn't pass up, I obtained a used 75 gallon with stand, top and dual light strip for 145.00 at All about pets in Pisqua. (Dave) I have decided to possibly try to let my 150gallon be my main Fish tank and my new 75 be my planted tank. I am hoping that will allow me to be able to focus my plant attention on one specific tank and not worry about all of my crazy fish always tearing up my plants in the 150. Anyway, my main question is to gather everyones opinion on filtration for the 75. I am currently using a sump system on my 150 and it works well but it was expensive. Should I use a canister which I used in the past on a 55gallon and it seemed to work very well? (Fluval 303) How about just something like an Aquaclear 550 or some other HOB type? What are some of you all using? I have heard good things about the Magnum 350's... Any suggestions will be appreciated and anyone knows of good prices are even more welcome.

Joe


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It's about time you post something again  

If you plan on using your CO2 reactor on the 75g I would definately go with a canister of some sort! I'm not real familiar with the flow rate on the fluval but I think it will work. Just remember with the reactor on the output the flow will be decreased even more.

I run two Magnum 350's on my 75g though one would be plenty. One is used as a filter with either floss or a micron cartridge in it. The other one is full of bioballs and powers the reactor. Similar design to your reactor...thanks again for the PVC. Don't I still owe you some plants for that???

Pricing, any of the larger online retailers are good, at least half of the LFS cost up here in Dayton. You have a pressurized system so you should be able to use an HOB and just increase the CO2 a bit more. You may loose more CO2 with an HOB but you may not. A HOB will work until you make up your mind what you want. Check the reviews section on this site also. There may be some other filters reviewed that you may want to try.

Sounds like you may need some lighting for the 75g but other than that you should be set. 

Are you going to be able to make it to the September meeting???


----------

